# A few new duck calls



## Shagee415 (Nov 3, 2012)

[attachment=13085]


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 3, 2012)

[attachment=13086]Forgot this one


----------



## DKMD (Nov 3, 2012)

They're all nice, but that black and white one is pure class… It would be perfect for a formal hunt!


----------



## Shagee415 (Nov 4, 2012)

DKMD said:


> They're all nice, but that black and white one is pure class… It would be perfect for a formal hunt!



Yeah that black and white ebony is sweet. Txs.


----------

